

People Willing to Pay $125 to Downgrade to Windows 7 - michaelbrave
http://www.cultofmac.com/211604/people-hate-windows-8-so-much-theyll-pay-125-to-downgrade-to-windows-7-image/

======
bunderbunder
So someone saw that an independent PC repair shop is offering to downgrade
from Windows 8 to Windows 7 for a fee, and took a photo of it. A site called
Cult of Mac writes some breathless commentary, slaps a rather sensationalistic
title on it, and posts it on a page with a 3:1 advertisement-to-content ratio.

Not to disparage the good people at Cult of Mac, but color me unexcited. One
technician disliking an operating system and seeing an opportunity to make a
few hundred bucks in it is absolutely great fodder for an amusing photograph.
And it's no secret that Windows 8 isn't winning any popularity contests. But
it wasn't too long ago that manufacturers were actually shipping new PCs with
a Windows XP downgrade disc included in the box. Call me jaded, but compared
to that, this seems pretty tame.

------
quasque
If I recall correctly, it used to be that a Windows license entitled the user
to instead downgrade to any previous Windows version, if they so desired. I
wonder if this is still the case with Windows 8.

~~~
AjithAntony
Yes.

[http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en/licensing/sblicensing/pages/...](http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en/licensing/sblicensing/pages/downgrade_rights.aspx#fbid=5gV4sRBSXmH)

------
orionblastar
Yeah Windows 8, it is that bad. Apple has nothing to worry about from Windows
8, might even cause some defections to Apple from Microsoft users.

